# Anyone tried DIAC medical in UAE? Is this doctor good ?



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

This Doctor has EHEALTH, he is in sharjah and gave me good price:

Medical and Radiology Clinic 
Al Zahra Hospital
Doctor(s):
Dr Abdullah Davoodbhoy

Anyone tried this doctor Dr Abdullah Davoodbhoy ? Is he good ? In Dubai there is another clinic with EHealth. i just want to avoid doctors who OVER - investigate, unfortunately some of them are that way and try to find faults in you! Plz advise if anyone with experience with this doctor OR this one in Dubai, let me know thanks !!

Dubai London Clinic - Jumeirah Branch
Jumeirah Beach Road
Umm Suquiem 2
Dubai
Doctor(s):
Dr Gordon Robert Bland
Dr Mina Milovanovic
Dr Nicola Jane Deamer
Dr Iwona Marczak


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can only use a doctor that is on the approved immigration panel. The tests are also standard for your visa, so to be honest, it makes no difference whatsoever as to which doctor you go to - you will undergo the same test wherever you go!


----------



## satishaltruistic (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Riza

I donno How much Alzahra gave you the quote 

But I have done from Dubai london clinic at DFC recently.The staff & the doctor was very friendly and our medicals could reach sydney in 3 days.They do not have E- health.

Hope this info. will help you

Good luck

Satish


----------



## sabstar (Sep 4, 2010)

Dr Abdullah Davoodbhoy is very good. I did my medicals with him. He will not make you do any unnecessary tests and is very professional.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

sabstar said:


> Dr Abdullah Davoodbhoy is very good. I did my medicals with him. He will not make you do any unnecessary tests and is very professional.


thank u so much !!!!!!!!!!!!! I will go ahead wit him


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

satishaltruistic said:


> Hi Riza
> 
> I donno How much Alzahra gave you the quote
> 
> ...


Hi even i got my medicals done in same clinic (in DFC) on 22 Apr. How long did it take to your results to be uploaded? By the way this clinic has ehealth facility. why u mention they don't have it?
i am still awaiting my medical results to be uploaded though. Let me know what happened to yours.


----------



## satishaltruistic (Aug 3, 2010)

mmanjrekar said:


> Hi even i got my medicals done in same clinic (in DFC) on 22 Apr. How long did it take to your results to be uploaded? By the way this clinic has ehealth facility. why u mention they don't have it?
> i am still awaiting my medical results to be uploaded though. Let me know what happened to yours.


Hi mmanjrekar

I think Dubai london clinic had recently got e-Health.when I did they were not having e health .

They sent our reports to sydney & reached in 3 days

cheers

satish


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

satishaltruistic said:


> Hi mmanjrekar
> 
> I think Dubai london clinic had recently got e-Health.when I did they were not having e health .
> 
> ...


oh ok....when did you do this?
for me its almost 5 days now and results not uploaded on ehealth yet 

are you already in Aus now?


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

I"m glad i didn't go to Dubai London Clinic ehealth ! 5 days is too much....I also called them and honestly i was not impressed with the attitude of the receptionist she was acting fedup when asking simple questions.

I'm scheduled for medicals in Sharjah with Dr Abdullah Davoodbhoy next week and they also told me max 2 days for results upload!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think that when it comes to the UAE, the golden rule is that you have to chase them to get anything done. I've never in my life lived in such a frustrating place and you'll be happy to know that Australia will be like a breath of fresh air in comparison to the inefficiency of the UAE.

Sometimes, you will find that one clinic does not have the capabilities to comment on your results (happened to me!), so they will send it somewhere else and then they have to wait for the report to come back to them before they can upload or courier your results. That unfortunately causes delays.

On the bright side, you all have time cause the CO will not look at your medical results straight away. Your case would have been parked for the 28 days that the CO provided you to do your medical, so it's unlikely that they will come back to it before that time. So, my best advice is to relax and concentrate on other things that you need to do.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I think that when it comes to the UAE, the golden rule is that you have to chase them to get anything done. I've never in my life lived in such a frustrating place and you'll be happy to know that Australia will be like a breath of fresh air in comparison to the inefficiency of the UAE.
> 
> Sometimes, you will find that one clinic does not have the capabilities to comment on your results (happened to me!), so they will send it somewhere else and then they have to wait for the report to come back to them before they can upload or courier your results. That unfortunately causes delays.
> 
> On the bright side, you all have time cause the CO will not look at your medical results straight away. Your case would have been parked for the 28 days that the CO provided you to do your medical, so it's unlikely that they will come back to it before that time. So, my best advice is to relax and concentrate on other things that you need to do.


oh really...CO will wait 28 days? anyways i hv sent them email ...hope to wait for 2 more days.
lets see when CO wakes up.
Thanks for your inputs


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mmanjrekar said:


> oh really...CO will wait 28 days? anyways i hv sent them email ...hope to wait for 2 more days.
> lets see when CO wakes up.
> Thanks for your inputs


To put it quite bluntly, your CO cannot ignore other cases and just wait for your medical results to come through. They give you 28 days to do your medical but by the time you get an appointment, do the test and your results are received and processed, that timeframe has practically elapsed. You may therefore wait 1 - 2 weeks after receipt of your medicals to see any update to your case.

Try not to bother your CO - they have not forgotten about you. They will come back to your case. I appreciate that the wait is killing but I personally would not recommend bothering your CO with reminders until a reasonable amount of time has passed.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I cant understand why but, Dubai London clinic offere 625 Dhs per adult and 210 Dhs for the kid (1.5 yrs old) but, Al Zahra offered 625 dhs per adult and 325 per kid. 
Dont know more. Fixed appointment with Al Zahra for tomorrow. I will keep this updated with my experience.
Cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

DIAC does not regulate the prices set by doctors abroad to the test and oftentimes, you also need to be very specific as to what you want and the visa that you are applying for. Misunderstandings can lead to one clinic giving you the wrong price.

I had this situation when I was leaving Dubai to move to Oz on a 457 visa. I literally had to tell clinic which test I needed because they were completely clueless and were trying to get me to do a whole bunch of tests that were not even required!


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Dr. Davoodbhoy was soooo helpful for us. He uploaded all the documents just in front of us. NO DELAYS and within the same day my spouse and daughters meds were uploaded, since some network problem was there they completed the whole documents including xray and hiv test the next day itself... 
That means within 24hrs the whole documents were uploaded. It was 100 dhs more than what Dubai london clinic quoted. But was worth more than anything...
Nice friendly staff and absolutely cool doctor...!!!
But unfortunately, Dr mentioned that the DIAC panel wants to take sharjah clinic away from their list starting from October..!!! So sad to hear that..!! Not sure if they changed it.. 
Such a nice man and he did meds for more than 5000 people he mentioned..!!!

All the best guys..!!

Happy to have received the Grant today...
Raj


----------

